# Corsair AX850 hat probleme beim Kaltstart?



## D!str(+)yer (7. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab seit einigen Wochen das Problem das der Rechner eine weile braucht bis er "Strom bekommt". Das Problem sieht so aus, der Rechner ist an einer Steckdosenleiste angeschlossen mit schalter und wird nur bei bedarf eingeschaltet. Lege ich nun den Schalter um, so dass theoretisch Strom zum Netzteil gelangen sollte, startet der Rechner trotzdem nicht. Es dauert dann unterschiedlich 1-20min bis der Strom wohl auch wirklich "ankommt" und der Rechner sich normal starten lässt. Die Steckdosenleiste hab ich mal getauscht um die Fehlerquelle aus zu schließen.
Eigentlich kommen ja dann nur noch das Netzteil oder das Mainboard in Frage und ich tendiere eher zum Netzteil.

Was sagen die Experten, deutet ein solches Fehlverhalten auf das Netzteil hin? Soll ich das Netzeil mal einschicken?

Eckdaten zum Rechner:
i7-3770K
ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 Professional
4x4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 CL9
EVGA GTX 580 SC
Corsair AX850W

Gruß
D!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2013)

Ich hatte das Vergnügen mit einem Enermax gehabt was Startprobleme bekam. Passiert überhaupt etwas wenn du den Knopf drückst wie zb ein Lüfterzucken oder ähnliches?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. März 2013)

Nein, passiert gar nix. Kann man sich auf den Kopfstellen. Die Kiste startet erst wenn der "strom da ist". Das kann ich ganz zuverlässig daran sehen wenn an meinem Roccat Apuri die Beleuchtung angeht -.-^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2013)

Am einfachsten wäre es ein anderes Netzteil für einen Test heranzuziehen um es auszuschließen oder die Gewißheit zu haben.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. März 2013)

Soweit bin ich auch 
Ich hab aber kein spare zur Verfügung, deswegen hätte ich ja gerne eine Einschätzung vom Corsair Support


----------

